# Suicide Bunny.



## TylerD (30/12/13)

Anybody tried the Suicide bunny flavors? I would love to try them!


----------



## Gizmo (30/12/13)

Look really nice TylerD.

Whats the website link?


----------



## TylerD (30/12/13)

Only place I can see.
https://www.facebook.com/TheSuicideBunny
Everybody is raving about the juices, especially the mothersmilk.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (30/12/13)

Have also heard very good things about them, will try find out more


----------



## iPWN (30/12/13)

TylerD , you can get them from here : www.skylinevapor.com
I will be placing my order in the next few days , they offer customs friendly shipping

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (30/12/13)

iPWN said:


> TylerD , you can get them from here : www.skylinevapor.com
> I will be placing my order in the next few days , they offer customs friendly shipping


Cool stuff! Will check it out! Thanks iPWN.


----------



## TylerD (30/12/13)

What shipping will you be using? Not a regular importer.


----------



## iPWN (30/12/13)

On smaller orders i usually take first class , on bigger order i take priority mail both services are pretty slow TBH . Skylines price on the Priority shipping is pretty high though , so i will be using first class.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (30/12/13)

Cool, thanks alot iPWN!


----------



## RevnLucky7 (2/1/14)

I almost finished up a bottle of mothers milk. I really like it. The flavor is pronounced and it's very smooth and creamy. I have a bottle of derailed I'm waiting to get into. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zodiac (3/1/14)

The lady behind Suicide Bunny


----------



## Zodiac (3/1/14)

I would love to try her juice

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Vapey McJuicy (3/1/14)

Zodiac said:


> I would love to try her juice


 
Here you go Zodiac.....

Taste Her Juice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Zodiac (4/1/14)

Lol! All i see is PBusardo's face


----------

